# Favorite Pink Floyd Album (in honor of Sonnie)



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

As stated in another thread, "there is only one Pink Floyd" and it got me thinking about which Pink Floyd album is my favorite and what others would say is their's.

For me its Atom Heart Mother. Blasphemy, perhaps? After all everyone knows that Dark Side of the Moon is their masterpiece, right? Although a guy here at work would claim The Wall is their best. Not me. No matter what sort of music mood I'm in, I can always put Atom Heart Mother on the stereo and enjoy it. It might be because it may have been the first PF album I listened to as a kid. So, maybe it embedded itself into my DNA. I don't know.

Interesting to note, fwiw and somewhat OT, I have family in France and during dinner with some of their friends during my last visit a couple of years ago, I noticed one of the men had a Pink Floyd tattoo. This started up a little conversation and he agreed that he preferred Atom Heart Mother and Meddle over even, gasp, Dark Side of the Moon. So, maybe I'm not alone.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure it would be fair to pick only one as their work is rather eclectic and many albums are very good in their own right, but I certainly do love WYWH.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought I had died there for a minute... :scratch:

While I think DSOTM is no doubt an honorable album... hey, it's #1 on AVRev's Top 100 Rock Albums of All-Time... it's not my favorite of Pink Floyd. And while I really like Roger Waters, the album that is my favorite to listen to is the first album after his departure from the band.

_A Momentary Lapse of Reason_


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Just to be somewhat obscure and not go with the obvious picks (DSOTM, WYWH, the Wall), I have always liked Music from the Film More.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Easy call for me, WYWH. The Animals tour concert was amazing to me.


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Have always loved Saucerful and Meddle, however for a mesmerizing two channel experience a good copy of the Wall on a high end setup can take you to a different place.


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

matter of fact I love every album. My favorite band ever with the Beatles in second.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Echoes. 180 gram LP's. Lot's of good stuff, nicely remastered.


----------

